# corner lights



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

so im getting (some day  ) the dark gray halos and the gunmetal altezzas. anyone know where to find a good looking corner that would go with those grey halos????
im eventually painting my car silver. as in; after a drift bodykit
and a spoiler. (a normal one, not a f#@kin wing.)


----------



## metro_se-r (May 5, 2003)

well, if you're lucky enough to find a set, you want the nis-knacks stealth corners. last i saw, someone was selling a set for $180!


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

wow!!! that's exactly what i need. if anyone knows where i can find these that would be awesome. WHY ARE THESE RARE??
i can't find one site that sells them. i don't even think nis-knacks has a website....  

new or used
if a pair show up im ready to buy


----------



## B14SXTreme (Mar 14, 2003)

nis-knacks has a website but i dunno if it is still up but they are rare because i dun think that niknacks makes them anymore


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i have new generation stealth corners.

it will take a while to get to you for it coming from asia.

pm me or email me @ [email protected] for more info.

sorry no pix yet .


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

First of all....they really don't make the GREY halo's. I custom painted mine from a set of chrome ones. You need to buy the regular halos and paint them yourself. As far as where you can get them, try ebay.......really!!.....that's where i got the best price. Just make sure you check the seller's feedback before you purchase them.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

gimp they now make BLACK halos


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

no, they're not grey. it says black but they look almost exactly like the gunmetal altezzas. here's a link:

http://shop.store.yahoo.com/racerwheel/rt100064.html

liespeed, expect an email soon!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Believe me....those are the same ones I had. They AREN'T that dark. They are a crappy dull chrome color.

I KNOW they make Black ones. They came out AFTER Matt4Nissan and I painted ours. My original ones (Sethwas has those now) I painted black. 

My second ones, ugly chrome, I painted Gunmetal.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Here's the "Gunmetal" they sell.....








Not really what it appears to be, is it.

Here's after I painted them


----------



## David Espinoza (May 28, 2003)

i have to agree with the gimp i tried to get the gun metal halos to match my corners, and I was sent chrome again. But then i saw a picture on the knis naks site woth the gun metal lights???? placeracing intk,htsht header,hks superdrager,JWTchip


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

wow!!! i don't believe it. is it pretty easy to paint ya self???


----------



## Sentra4Me (May 21, 2002)

hey liu if you get pictures... you might have yourself another customer!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i will hopefully soon !

awinn ordered a set and we are waiting on gettin in from asia.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

hey liu. can you get those nis-knack stealths from asia or whatever. i want some definately.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

just my 2 cents, I did my headlights before they came out with black headlights on ebay but AFTER nis-knacks closed its doors (no longer sells anything) Those of you who are new missed out on Nis-Knacks, they were a great company for nissan parts. Thankfully Liuspeed or *liespeed* like somebody in this thread called him  has com up to bat for us and is selling the parts we want at reasonable prices. But again look around, and you might find better prices elsewhere but NOWHERE will you find as good of customer service as Liu. he's really a great guy!

Back to the topic, the gunmetal headlights you get you yourself can take apart and spraypaint, easy breasy... the corners are a little different, they proved MUCH more difficult for me to take them apart and maximum crackage occured on mine. Maybe I'm a loser. Timbo (known now as the gimp) did a great job on his tho. 

Either way good luck and I hope my thread wasnt 100% useless (I think it may have been tho)
-James


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

who called me liespeed?!?!!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

hint... this thread, 8th post down.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

xt_out said:


> *liespeed, expect an email soon! *



*IT LIUSPEED not LIESPEED *


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

wow, you should sue for defamation and slander


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

tempting aint it


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

lol^^ u guys are funny as [email protected]


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> *lol^^ u guys are funny as [email protected] *


thank you ! :: takes a bow::


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

hey white, I have something that'll make you jelous


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *hey white, I have something that'll make you jelous  *



and whats that??


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

2 things actually, but the first one you already have... but its a secret, so I'll give you a hint.

first thing came off of a black 200sx after he put on a new bumper (  )

second thing came off a black SE-L and isnt a bumper :banana:


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

ooohhhh.... i guess the skirts were sold to u!! and u got the bumper! u indeed are a beast i cant wait to see the pics. u are truly the SE man around here did u get the fogs also??


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Cant afford the fogs  but they will come in due time... I am going away tommorow morning tho and wont be back until next friday, hopefully I'll have some stuff waiting on my porch when I get back


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

vey cool man... mad props have u asked anyone on the boards for the fogs for cheap??


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

hehe nope... I really have -100 dollars now, but next paycheck is friday so that'll bring me back up to a good amount so I'm thinking fogs and tints then. I'll be set (cosmetically) for a while.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

tell me about it... ive been trying to order the 98 grille but never have the dough on the side for it how much did the skirts run ya?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

probably too much  nah I think it was a fair deal, I'm still waiting on closure tho, and where to send the money, otherwise this stuff is mine  I think it'll come to a little over 200 + my stock header for the bumper and skirts combined.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

"liespeed" i was wondering who called him that

oh man, i was reading that and i said to myself, "whoever called liu 'liespeed' is gonna get his ass chewed fo sho" and then i scroll down a little furtherand see that it was me and got a good laugh. my bad  crazy typo. sorry.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

LOL funny shit man funny shit


----------

